# A change in behaviour



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello everyone and firstly I do apologise for my absence from the forum! I have still been here, lurking  Just not posting as often.

So little Nelly is now 24 weeks and a lovely big girl doing well in general. We had been attending puppy class every week and have now moved on to teenage classes once a week. 

Aside from some of the regular tell-tale signs of adolescence that we're seeing, which at the moment aren't anything major, we have been experiencing some rather unexpected behaviour around other dogs. 

It has only happened maybe 3 or 4 times so far but it obviously raised alarm bells with our trainer when it happened at class this morning who basically said it could be the start of some on-lead aggression, heart-stopper!

When it happens she barks, a lot, with small growls in between. Tense body, straight tail and on one occasion with hackles up. 

I had thought these were instances where she had had a fright or wasn't quite sure e.g. One dog was wearing a cone, another bounded into the empty field we were playing in from nowhere etc. she doesn't show any signs of lunging or teeth-baring and is fine when we actually meet dogs - it seems to be in cases where they are at a distance. 

Today we bought a lead that would allow her to be looser and more comfortable at the advice of the trainer as our other one was too short and therefore added tension, which does make sense.

Has anyone gone through something like this or experienced it at all?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They are OK off leash. 

On leash  they feed off the energy you impart. Just a thought... don't mean to be rude.

Do you feel relaxed, happy and having fun,in control ...or, tense almost and almost anticipating trouble...


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Data, not rude at all! Both my partner and I are relaxed and happy on walks as we both love being outdoors especially with the pup which is what bemuses me. Had it not been for the mention of on-leash aggression I wouldn't have given it much thought as she is happy, friendly and outgoing but obviously I don't want it to escalate - the trainer is more experienced than I and may be able to really pick up on early warning signs. 

The word aggression is just the last thing I would associate with the girl. 

The incident during class was strange, she was surrounded by lots of other dogs within the class area (in the vet's surgery but divided) and it was a dog that came in to the surgery, really pulling on the lead and whining, that set her off.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when Ruby is on a lead/leash, she hates other dogs coming up to her and trying to sniff her, she gives off all the warnings first but it's clear to me that she really wants to be un -fettered around strange dogs. Yet when we're out hunting and she's on her lead along with other dogs she's wagging her tail and shoulder barging with them and thoroughly and clearly relaxed and enjoying herself in their company. She's a strange lass at times.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha Nelly too, Harrigab! She is fine with all the other dogs around her, fine alongside dogs on leash and couldn't enjoy playing with her friends more.

When did you start noticing that Ruby wasn't over enamoured with strange dogs approaching her?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Nelly said:


> Haha Nelly too, Harrigab! She is fine with all the other dogs around her, fine alongside dogs on leash and couldn't enjoy playing with her friends more.
> 
> _*When did you start noticing that Ruby wasn't over enamoured with strange dogs approaching her?*_


about 10 weeks, she's always been a feisty girl..


----------

